# em0 watchdog timeout when NIC under load



## Mike234534 (May 17, 2014)

For some reason network freezes in my FreeBSD 10 (also, I'm tracking Stable) box when the network is under heavy load (ie. when transferring files). A bit later I get 
	
	



```
em0: watchdog timeout
```
 on the console. The network card is a gigabit Intel PRO/1000 T and it worked fine in my previous server, but I started having problems when I updated to a newer system.

When I checked out the networking devices in `bsdconfig`, it says the card is using "Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.6". I googled a bit, and it seems that there's a 7.x.x driver out there which is not legacy, should I use it? Also, how can I use it instead of the default driver in kernel?


----------

